# Replace OBS Virtual Webcam Placeholder Image?



## paulpsound (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello,

I'm running a theatrical piece in Zoom Webinars using Figure 53's QLab to playback music and display images.  QLab uses Troikatronix's Syphon Virtual Webcam as a surface, SVW uses OBS Virtual Webcam as it's driver.  Occasionally, we we try to share the screen of the QLab computer to show an image, there is a brief flash of the OBS logo before our image pops up.  It's completely random, so I'm having trouble shooting the issue.  I was wondering if there was a way to change the placeholder image that OBS Virtual Webcam uses?  I believe I found a solution for Windows, but nothing is showing up for the Mac.

Anyone know how to do this or fix the issue of the background popping up?

Thanks!


----------



## brokenantler (Jan 21, 2021)

This is the locaton of the placeholder image on Mac.

/Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin/Contents/Resources/placeholder.png

Easiest way here is from Finder, Choose Go> Go to Folder and paste the location. You will likely have to edit permissions of the image and or containing folder for write access, but this is the PNG that changes the default placeholder when OBS virtual cam isn't running.


----------



## mcclainx (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi, I am running OBS 24.0.6 on MacOS Sierra 10.12.6 and when I tried to plug your location into my Go to Folder command, it took me to the following location:





There's no actual png placeholder image.  (Nothing in the _CodeSignature folder either).  Can ANYONE tell me where to find the placeholder image for OBS 24.0.6 on a MACOS 10.12.6.  Need to change it asap.  Thanks!


----------



## Apos37 (Aug 3, 2022)

Just in case anybody is using a PC, the path to the image is:
C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow\placeholder.png

I read that it gets replaced when there is an update, so having a backup located somewhere else would be a good idea.


----------

